

Flurry report on iOS vs. Android allegiance called into question - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/burnette/flurry-report-on-ios-vs-android-allegiance-called-into-question/2571?tag=main;top-stories

======
bookwormAT
here are some "tech news" sites who took the Flurry report serious:

MacRumors, Marketing Land, The Next Web, 9to5Google, 9to5Mac, Business
Insider, TechCrunch, PadGadget, IntoMobile, Appolicious Advisor, Pulse2
Technology and Social Media News, memeburn, Gruber, Siegler.

